# Foil gmg grease tray?



## grebs (Mar 19, 2018)

Been using my Daniel boon a lot and this weekend I took it apart to use the pizza oven. No surprise the top grease tray was thick and nasty. 
So on gmg smokers there's 2 trays that lay on top of each other.  Not sure how other brands are.  They both have a bunch of holes obviously but you can slide the top tray abut a half inch so the holes can line up or slide the other way and close them off. 
Now usually if I'm grilling a steak I'll have the holes open.  But to be honest I usually forget and just fire it up and cook.  So I know some foil the tray which will close the holes perminantly. Is this a big deal?  Sure would make clean up easy


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2018)

I dont have a GMG, but my woodwind doesnt have the holes and I foil the tray, so easy for cleanup. I like the idea of the holes but doesnt that allow all the grease and juice to fall down into the grill, is there a cover for the fire pot that gets covered in grease?


----------



## west1979 (Mar 19, 2018)

grebs said:


> Been using my Daniel boon a lot and this weekend I took it apart to use the pizza oven. No surprise the top grease tray was thick and nasty.
> So on gmg smokers there's 2 trays that lay on top of each other.  Not sure how other brands are.  They both have a bunch of holes obviously but you can slide the top tray abut a half inch so the holes can line up or slide the other way and close them off.
> Now usually if I'm grilling a steak I'll have the holes open.  But to be honest I usually forget and just fire it up and cook.  So I know some foil the tray which will close the holes perminantly. Is this a big deal?  Sure would make clean up easy


I covered mine from the start. And by the looks of the foil I am glad I did! not the grease bucket on the other hand I did not line but wish I had. I just crank the heat up if I'm doing steaks.


----------



## grebs (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah there's a square box that sits over the fire pot. Then the 2 trays are over that at an angle to the side of the grease bucket. Really there isn't much of anything on the box when I check. I'm kinda surprised.
I think I'm going to go ahead and foil the top one. Most if the time the top tray slides closed when I move it anyways


----------



## mowin (Mar 22, 2018)

My neighbor does. I used to foil mine.  But I usually bump up the temp to 400 for about 15 min after a couple cooks.  Let cool and brush it off.  

Once in a while I'll hit em with the power washer.


----------



## shipwama (Mar 26, 2018)

I covered mine with foil, I just know how sticky some of the stuff can get around there, so I covered it and I didnt have any issues when I ran my first cook


----------



## grebs (Mar 26, 2018)

I wound up putting it on mine as well.


----------



## west1979 (Mar 26, 2018)

grebs said:


> I wound up putting it on mine as well.


How are you liking the new grill?


----------



## grebs (Mar 26, 2018)

I actually have had mine for a good year now. I love it.  If it was stolen or broke I would have another the next day.  It's easy to use,  makes great food and I get to be the hero of dinner.


----------



## darwin101 (Apr 4, 2018)

GMG recommends the holes be open for high heat grilling.  I think it's 350+, if I remember correctly.  I cover my trays with foil for easy cleanups.  No issues so far.


----------



## hondabbq (Apr 4, 2018)

I covered mine when I did 6 pork butts in my JB. I ended up having a grease fire as it trailed off the top tray and into the lower part of the grill and ignited.
I have to play with it again soon as I am dong a whole pig on 6 weeks.


----------

